# Very nice!!



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

And sounded sweet!! 

My son stopped to get gas coming home from his daughter's gymnastic class when I heard something real nice pulling in. Grabbed my camera when I spotted it but someone else pulled in and blocked the shot......:sigh:. 

Over the shoulder shot and not using the view finder when we pulled out of the station.....how'd I do??


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Like....


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm not a huge Ford fan, but that thing sounded so nice.....:heartlove 

Didn't have the cajones to ask the guy if I could take a better pic.....or if he'd let me test drive it......:laugh:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Sweet. He'd probably let you test drive it if you gave him your credit card


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

VERY nice, don't see too many of those running around anymore


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Think it was an original or a kit? People ask to take photos of my sons all the time


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> Think it was an original or a kit? People ask to take photos of my sons all the time


I didn't ask.....:laugh:. Can't see anyone running the risk driving an original....dunno. I've seen it before (unless there is more than one in my area) a few times driving past my house. This time it was a lot closer and I could hear it at an idle.....definitely a big block.....:thumb:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

About 3-4 years ago, a bunch of "Cobras" member where staying here on the west side. They must have had 100+ plus of them. Talked to a couple of the guys, there was only one real one.

Still neat head turners.

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I saw a real one here last year . . The quality of the new kits is so high that it is not easy to tell the kits from the real ones . . just not so many real ones any more


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> About 3-4 years ago, a bunch of "Cobras" member where staying here on the west side. They must have had 100+ plus of them. Talked to a couple of the guys, there was only one real one.
> 
> Still neat head turners.
> 
> BG


Got my attention real quick......:grin:. Came up from behind and I could sure hear it!! If I catch the guy again, I'll ask and see if I can get some better pics.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Rich has some nice pictures of one.

BG


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

There is one where i live, and the guy parks it in the garage I work in during the day. I got a good look around it... only to find out it was a kit -.-

Still looks nice though, wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We had ours parked at a informal show and this dufus came up and poked the fender . . said " Fiberglas huh?" I said "you better hope so . . if it was aluminum you would be out a $5000 repair bill" . . he ran the other direction.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha, that would also be a bonus of having a kit car, they don't cost as much to repair when some dufus hits ya. I heard about some guy who had been searching for an old 6 series BMW for four months before finally finding one in mint condition. Two days later parked at the lights, hit from behind - written off. The problems with driving expensive/old classics.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My son drive his most days when there is no rain in the forecast . . no top! He gets a hell of a kick out of suprising some vette and dusting him


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Some people are surprised at just how fast some classics can be, my dad said about how boy racers in their supras and whatnot would try to race him in his XJ12, only to be beaten


----------

